# why did my water turn blue?



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

i changed all my fish's water today. I put water in Philip and Sylvesters tanks, dropped in the Jungle Aquarium kit tank buddies in and the water turned blue. Everyone else's water is fine but those two turned blue. Does anyone know why? i looked on the package but couldnt find anything about the water turning blue.....


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

never used them, but I would not put a fish in blue water. perfect ph is not something you need to worry about, stability is. fish especially bettas are very adaptable. Those ph additives get expensive and are really not needed. just frequent water changes with treated water. or RO water if you have really bad tap water.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

I use the Tank Buddies, and it doesn't do that to my water. Is it entirely blue? Once dropped in the tank, it starts to fizz and you see whisps of blue, but it should go away, that's odd. Are you running your filter?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well when you get bettas from Petsmart, they're water is usually blue. Sounds like the type of conditioner or something.


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

i didnt put my fish in it. I went to the store and got a different brand, the one i usually use. This one that turned my water blue was one i've never used before. And yah the entire tank was blue....i dont want blue water haha.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Well when you get bettas from Petsmart, they're water is usually blue. Sounds like the type of conditioner or something.


That is because they use methylene blue in the water, it is a weak anti fungal. An excuse for poor water change cycles.

I do not think tank buddies have any in it, but who knows.


----------

